# "Friends"



## BreezyCooking (Oct 13, 2008)

Can someone explain this to me?  Because I'm totally in the dark, even after doing several searches & going through the FAQ's here.

Several people have invited me to become "Friends", & I graciously accepted, but frankly, I have no idea what that means or what that is.  I'm assuming it's different from just PM's?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's like a, he who dies with the most toys, kind of thing. People ask, I say yes, but I don't see the advantage or benefit yet.
I keep waiting for the envelopes with a dollar in them, but they just ain't coming.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 13, 2008)

Check is in the mail Pacanis.... didn't they tell ya?


----------



## deelady (Oct 13, 2008)

Woa that was weird......didn't I just say the same thing Pacanis!!  You reading my PM's Suzi???


----------



## pacanis (Oct 13, 2008)

deelady said:


> Woa that was weird......didn't I just say the same thing Pacanis!!  *You reading my PM's Suzi???*


 
Just cuz the moderators said _they_ weren't reading our PMs....
Doesn't mean they haven't planted one among us


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 13, 2008)

Dang!!!!
I've been found out!!!!! 
(figured I better respond before anyone thinks I'm ignoring  )


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 13, 2008)

So, in other words, no one can or is going to explain what the "Friends" thing is. . . .


----------



## deelady (Oct 13, 2008)

I just think of it as someone saying, "Hey I really enjoy what you have to say and I enjoy your personality, can I be your friend??"


----------



## pacanis (Oct 13, 2008)

..... or......
Won't you be..... my neighbor.


----------



## deelady (Oct 13, 2008)

silly


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2008)

Breezy - it's just proclaiming friendship.  It doesn't "do" anything.  You can befriend someone or they can befriend you.  You simply accept, if you want to.  Messages can be posted on their personal blog-style space whether you are friends or not.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 15, 2008)

THANKS!! That's all I wanted to know.  I wasn't sure if I was supposed to do something else & these folks were sitting around harrumphing because I hadn't - lol!!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> THANKS!! That's all I wanted to know. *I wasn't sure if I was supposed to do something else* & these folks were sitting around harrumphing because I hadn't - lol!!!


 
Yes. Every time you accept a friendship request you are supposed to toss a bit of salt over your left shoulder.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 15, 2008)

... and what, turn around in a clockwise direction three times before jumping on one leg under the light of a full moon at midnight??  LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2008)

I almost forgot the part where when you accept a friendship request you should be standing on your head at the time


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol!  Okay, okay - I'm sorry that I'm a computer/techno idiot.

But seriously - maybe you should add something about this to the FAQ's page.  I can't be the only person who doesn't know what this is about (or can I?) - lol!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Lol! Okay, okay - I'm sorry that I'm a computer/techno idiot.
> 
> But seriously - maybe you should add something about this to the FAQ's page. I can't be the only person who doesn't know what this is about (or can I?) - lol!!


 
No, you aren't. We all were wondering about the friend thing when it first came about.

In my perfect world.... 
The friendship acceptance should give only "friends" access to say.... photo albums, or other info that a member may not want available to anybody who comes to the site.
But there's lots of lobster and chocolate in my perfect world, too.


----------



## JoeV (Oct 15, 2008)

Beware people seeking friendship status with you. They will befriend you then con you out of your secret family recipes. 

Sorry, I'm just a little overprotective of my Linguini with white clam sauce recipe.  It's been in the family for 8 or 9 years now.

Joe the Goofball


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 15, 2008)

No worries there. I love my own "Linguini in White Clam Sauce" & thus have no need to steal anyone else's.

As far as my own recipes?  I share them regularly, but since I have proof of origin, I'm not really frightened of theft in the event that I decide to do a cookbook (which, by the way, is always in the works - lol!!).


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 15, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I almost forgot the part where when you accept a friendship request you should be standing on your head at the time


What about the part where on the 2nd and 4th Tuesdays you have to be naked when you stand on your head? Weren't you the one who told me that, KE?
Hey, wait a minute..........


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 15, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Beware people seeking friendship status with you. They will befriend you then con you out of your secret family recipes.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just a little overprotective of my Linguini with white clam sauce recipe.  It's been in the family for 8 or 9 years now.
> 
> Joe the Goofball


 
Don't worry, Joe, I have my own *secret* recipe .


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

Just don't forget that any messages you post in someone's profile messages (which I guess started the same time as the friends feature), anyone can see it.

Also, something a few people might not know (at least from my observations--not that I'm checking!) is that if someone leaves you a message in your profile messages, and you want to respond, you have to click on the "open conversation with..." link first.  Otherwise they will only see your response if they check _your_ messages.  

Barbara


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wait a minute! Is there a linguini with white clam sauce recipe that can be had?

Every time I make it, I mess it up.

BTW - The thing about friends is that someone thinks you are cool if they ask. That's enough for me.

AC


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 17, 2008)

Now it almost sounds rude that I had to ask the original question in the first place - lol!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL  Not rude at all!  I'm sure there were a lot of people with the same questions.

Barbara


----------

